# UV light tube question about guard&reflector



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Thinking to add a UV light to my biggest viv. Currently it has standard bulb and ceramic also. I have always liked the look of UV light on the vivs when i see it in pics and I would like to add a very low uv light (2%) to my arboreal viv (houses a carpet python). 

I was (still am a bit) confused about the different bits and pieces to install where exactly, although I have seen couple of threads advising it's best to install it at the front/top of the roof.

There is one thing I am not sure about though, and that is my question: Can I fit a guard AND a reflector together? is that physically possible? 

I have been looking at reflectors to maximize light and also guards, but judging by the pictures the reflectors look quite big and it doesn't look like you can fit the guards with them on??!! Am I wrong here? If have to choose for sure I will go for guards only. I am thinking that reflectors maybe designed for geckos and other reptiles that don't climb? I am a bit unsure really. Any one could shed some light? (no pun intended)


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I can help if you wish

Firstly a 2% lamp is not going to offer wild re-creation for a carpet python.

yes they are able to easily self-regulate by changing elevation but they would need to get very close indeed to obtain a wild index.

The reflector is essential as so much light and energy from light is wasted without. You want as much of it as possible to be capture and pushed down onto the animal.

yes you can use a guard and a reflector. he simplest way to make a simple box section over the lamp using quarter inch square wood and aviary mesh.

we must remember that these species have adapted over a very long period of time to take all that they need form nature. All we have to do as keepers is to provide these parameters in a safe and measured way. 

the choice of lamp depends entirely on the size of the viv.

let me know the viv size and I will tell you exactly what to buy

john,




Estherta said:


> Thinking to add a UV light to my biggest viv. Currently it has standard bulb and ceramic also. I have always liked the look of UV light on the vivs when i see it in pics and I would like to add a very low uv light (2%) to my arboreal viv (houses a carpet python).
> 
> I was (still am a bit) confused about the different bits and pieces to install where exactly, although I have seen couple of threads advising it's best to install it at the front/top of the roof.
> 
> ...


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for your response and help.

Very much appreciated!!!

Still trying to make sense of what you said about the wood and avian mesh as a guard :blush: i am trully useless at DIY, but I will pick my partner's brain to put it together. I was going to buy one already made, but if I can do it to measure, much better. Do you have pics by any chance of an example?..

The viv is a vivexotic x-large arboreal viv. Measurements are roughly 4 ft long, 3ft hight and depth about 2 ft... Because it is getting cold I have noticed the cold area was getting around 19-20C a few weeks ago so I got worried and I added some "underground heating" lol, so the cold area is now around 24C Also I have a night bulb next to the ceramic that at the moment I have constantly on so I have a larger area of heat and that in turns helps with the temp elsewhere in the viv. So would be nice if the UV helps a bit with the air temp so I don't have to keep the night bulb on during the day too....

And since you are helping :notworthy:, may I ask also size of UV I need ideally for a 3ft terrestrial vivexotic (3ft long, and just under 2 ft for high and depth) that viv will be the next one I would like to sort out...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes you can use premade guards if you can find one.

in that size viv and to provide wild indexes in a safe and measured way I would use a single 24watt 6% D3 T5 lamp, controller and reflector. 

this will light around half of the viv and as you can see provide light and shade. So fit the lamp to the viv roof in the corner between the roof and the frontplate above the door and as far into the hot end as possible. This will give you a nice bright, UV rich light at basking and a gentle drop off into shade towards the coolend. 

T5 is flicker free and has more infra-red and will help with the temps. 

then use your decoration under the basking zone so that the snake can change its elevation and increase or decrease its exposure as IT has need. And yep they are that clever.

here are the product code that you need to make it easy. Shop about, there are some wonderful offers on!

FD324T5 is the lamp
ACRE1U5 is the controller
ALRS24 is the reflector and this is essential

just let me know if you get stuck and I will help

what will you be keeping in the other viv?

john








Estherta said:


> Thank you so much for your response and help.
> 
> Very much appreciated!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you so much,  I will look for those around for prices. Is it the one that is 24'' long roughly? i am lookign at one in swellreptiles, comes with everything -but the guard-. A kit basically.

I have seen some guards on ebay, but don't they look small (thin)?
24" UV LIGHT TUBE GUARD FOR SNAKE REPTILE VIVARIUM | eBay

At the moment he has already two levels, the hottest spot, and one straight branch going from there slightly diagonally to the other corner. that branch goes from warmer to colder, it would explain why I see him in different parts of it at different times. There are some levels at the ground he can use (another branch, top of hides, inside) but he seems to use the bottom layer more to cruise and mostly rests/sleeps above ground. Maybe because he is arboreal, duh lol 
I think once the UV light is on i will be taking some measures to see if I can move things around for more benefit/choices of temp for him.

is 12 hours ok to leave the uv light on?...

The other 3ft viv will be for my sunglow bci but in a few months. She is now in a 2ft viv, still small for the 3ft...What size would be best for that one, you think?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

A 24w Arcadia T5 is 22" so perfect

I would use exactly the same gear for the BCI. Same theory, same principles :2thumb:

I'm looking forward to seeing it all set up:2thumb:

Some traders sell the items I suggested as a "forest kit" that may help your instore and online search

John



Estherta said:


> Thank you so much,  I will look for those around for prices. Is it the one that is 24'' long roughly? i am lookign at one in swellreptiles, comes with everything -but the guard-. A kit basically.
> 
> I have seen some guards on ebay, but don't they look small (thin)?
> 24" UV LIGHT TUBE GUARD FOR SNAKE REPTILE VIVARIUM | eBay
> ...


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

I have just ordered myself one kit 
Hoping get it done next weekend.
Esther


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

let me know if you get stuck, although it is all very easy

john


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Did it over a week ago. Love the light now!.. it was a bit tricky to sort out the guard but we did it. Can't find the latest pic I took, I was worried about the side being open but we got some mesh from halfords and secured it around it so it is safer.

Thanks for the help :2thumb:


----------

